# sig 239 vs 229



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

i was wondering what the difference in size was between these two pistols?
i was looking for concealed weapon to carry


----------



## tnxd9er (May 17, 2007)

mkim1120 said:


> i was wondering what the difference in size was between these two pistols?
> i was looking for concealed weapon to carry


Go to the Sig site. http://www.sigarms.com/ . You'll find all the specifications there. I just bought a 239 yesterday and was torn between it and the 229. What tipped the scale for me was the smaller size of the 239 and a narrower design. I wanted something that was easier to conceal. Both looked like great guns. I had put rounds through with both and for me they both were comfortable to shoot and accurate.


----------



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

tnxd9er said:


> Go to the Sig site. http://www.sigarms.com/ . You'll find all the specifications there. I just bought a 239 yesterday and was torn between it and the 229. What tipped the scale for me was the smaller size of the 239 and a narrower design. I wanted something that was easier to conceal. Both looked like great guns. I had put rounds through with both and for me they both were comfortable to shoot and accurate.


thanks
what did you pay for your 239?


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

The P239 is smaller than the P229, but not by a huge margin. I love the P239 and while I don't own a P229, I do own a P228 which is similar in size. The size and feel of the P228 is as close to perfect for me as it gets. The P239 feels good, and shoots even better, but it's NOT a P228/P229. Having only 7 rounds makes a difference.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

The P229 vs P239 discussion is the usual one of a trade-off between capacity and concealability. Overall, the P239 is a bit smaller, but for me the most important dimension is width (or "thickness"). The standard 9mm P229 is 1.5" wide and holds 13 + 1 rounds. The standard P239 9mm is 1.2" wide (20% narrower) and holds 8 + 1 rounds (36% less capacity). 

To round out the comparison, length is 7.1" (P229) vs 6.6" (P239) - 7% shorter. Height is about the same at 5.1-5.2". Weight without mag is 32 oz (P229) vs 29.5 oz (P239) - 8% lighter. 

I own both, but my P229 is an Elite model, which is longer, wider and heavier than a standard P229. Therefore, the difference between my P229 Elite and my P239 is greater than the normal models. For me, the P239 is much better for IWB carry, but the P229 is better for OWB carry. Plus, the P229 Elite is the finest overall firearm I've owned in 30+ years of shooting. 

A final point is geographic. I live in Arizona, where you live in shorts and a T-shirt for half the year. That makes IWB (or inside the pocket) the only practical CC methods during the hot months. The flatter P239 is much better for those methods. So call me confused; frankly, I carry whatever hides best with what I'm wearing.


----------

